# what to buy burton custom (camber version),burton custom flying v,or libtech trice hp



## pun eater (Jul 14, 2012)

I was looking at the burton custom camber and custom flying v or i wanted the trice hp.
i want a good board for backcountry kickers and riding pow at high speed.
i would still like to butter a little bit.
and im looking for a lot of pop


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

For high speed you can't beat camber and the custom is supposed to be decently stiff. It should pop like a 90's rocket! lol

Disclaimer: I ride the stiffer brother of the custom X... I ride it in pow, off-piste, etc.


----------



## pun eater (Jul 14, 2012)

poutanen said:


> For high speed you can't beat camber and the custom is supposed to be decently stiff. It should pop like a 90's rocket! lol
> 
> Disclaimer: I ride the stiffer brother of the custom X... I ride it in pow, off-piste, etc.


but can u butter at all with it?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

pun eater said:


> but can u butter at all with it?


Yeah you just have to put more weight on the tail to get the nose to come up. It's obviously not ideal for buttering but I'd rather compromise in that area and have high speed stability when my ass is on the line...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I wouldn't try buttering with the TRice HP. Sure it's rockered but it's pretty damn stiff.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

How well does the Custom X float in pow Poutenan? Reg camber is definitely the best for pop and stability, but it always seems like it can be a struggle sometimes to keep it from nosediving.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> How well does the Custom X float in pow Poutenan? Reg camber is definitely the best for pop and stability, but it always seems like it can be a struggle sometimes to keep it from nosediving.


Well I'm on a T7 which is stiffer than the Custom X with the same camber profile. I don't have a problem but if course I have to put a fair bit of weight on my back foot. Terje rides it and I'd say he's riding more powder than all of us probably put together! lol


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Well I'm on a T7 which is stiffer than the Custom X with the same camber profile. I don't have a problem but if course I have to put a fair bit of weight on my back foot. Terje rides it and I'd say he's riding more powder than all of us probably put together! lol


You're right, I haven't ridden reg camber in so long I forgot you just have to make sure you have a big setback, which isn't required as much on the rocker shapes.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Nico rides the T7 too I believe. Riding powder is 90% rider, 10% board shape IMO. Setup is key. Rocker just makes it easier.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> Nico rides the T7 too I believe. Riding powder is 90% rider, 10% board shape IMO. Setup is key. Rocker just makes it easier.


Thanks I've been saying this for years!  

99% of the "big mountain" boards are fairly stiff, cambered boards. Might be tougher on your legs but I'm not up on the hill to take it easy.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> Nico rides the T7 too I believe.* Riding powder is 90% rider, 10% board shape* IMO. Setup is key. Rocker just makes it easier.


TOTALLY agree. Too much time is spend getting the perfect "powder board" but I rode reverse camber out west in deep pow in january, and many of my buddies used their regular camber boards with barely a setback and they were side by side with me the whole time (I rode a larger -161- Arbor Coda reverse camber- my other boards are 157-158). 5 full days of straight riding and we were all equally tired by the end of the trip.


----------



## pun eater (Jul 14, 2012)

I jave decided to go with the burton custom camber


----------

